# 150 Amp service



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone install them anymore? My customer said 200 amps would be overkill but I told him the price difference is minimal at best. Also have been looking online for a 150 amp breaker enclosure and having trouble finding one.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Every once in a while, they think their saving money. the only thing being saved on is the #6 over #4 to the watermain . 150 amp panels are getting harder to find at the Blue or Orange store and can be only obtained at the Supply house at the same price as a 200.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

My favorite. When you replace a 100 amp to a 150,the size of the new panel will amaze them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Some areas use 150 amps but around here a 150 amp panel would cost more than a 200 amp panel and no one stocks them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use em all the time. 200 amps is overkill alot of times but I also think 100 is to small for anything. 150 is a good comprimise. still leaves room for some expansion and is also easier and cheaper. just my opinion.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I use them for a 300 amp residential service. Saves a few bucks on SER cable.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

They can save a lot of money compared to a 200 in a rural residence, depending on the distance from the pole.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gamit said:


> Does anyone install them anymore?


Not in the last 20 years.

200 is the standard here and the equipment will generally cost less than lesser sizes. I install 200's on tiny little one bedroom houses because a 100 now cost more than a 200.(meter/panels)


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

100 amps is plenty for most homes unless they have mostly electrical appliances and use everything in their home at the same time for some stupid reason. The main reason people need more is usually for breaker spaces but usage is usually nothing to worry about, with few exceptions (assuming single family home). 

To 150amp is a waste if another few dollars gets a 200 amp though.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

To say that 100 amps is enough for most homes is just not right. It depends on the home and the load. Here there is a lot of all electric homes. 200 amp is not even the norm around here for most of the homes I do. 400 amps is what is needed in many cases.

Again some areas don't sell a 150 but if they do then it may work fine depending on your load. I have not seen a new 100 or a 150 amp service in the 30+ years I have been in NC. I take that back about 30 years ago we did very small condo and we install 125 amp services.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I did a 150 a few months ago, first one in a loooong time.

It is what the customer wanted.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I may of over simplified my post for my region. I have to remind myself I am talking to people from all over the county here. :laughing: 

Out here most people do not utilize their services unless the house is huge.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I used (2) 150 amp MB 30 circuit panels for a 300 amp service awhile back.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

With the ampacity change of SE cable we have installed a few recently. We buy a 200 amp panel and parts house swaps breaker for a 150A which they stock. Not sure what happens to the panel the 200A breaker goes in.


edit....I remember what my sales guy does. He puts the 200A breaker in stock and sells the panel as a main lug. He gets things done. Anyone in my area should use him if you buy eaten stuff.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I used (2) 150 amp MB 30 circuit panels for a 300 amp service awhile back.


You could have used two 200 amp panels also :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Gamit said:


> My customer said 200 amps would be overkill


Why is the customer deciding what is overkill or not?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why is the customer deciding what is overkill or not?


Because he played an Electrician on "TV" once..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What changes with the SEU/R, if it still feeds the whole dwelling the table still applies right, otherwise 60 degree like romex right? I use 150s for replacements in some of the duplexes I work on when the FPEs go bad. Had one where the underground was good for 150 and made for an easy change from 100 to 150, but otherwise why bother.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Mike D said:


> I use them for a 300 amp residential service. Saves a few bucks on SER cable.


Why? You could use 2 200's if you wanted...


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why is the customer deciding what is overkill or not?


He currently has a 60 and has no issues except for the fact that it is a FP and service cable is shot. And I agree he could get a away with a 100


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> You could have used two 200 amp panels also :whistling2:


were you offering to pay for them? :whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Why? You could use 2 200's if you wanted...


I did mine with the 150's because I reused the load side side SEC's. They were paralleled 2/0 aluminum with the double barrel business at the meter. Otherwise, yes, (2) 200 amp MB's makes much more sense, especially for the additional 20 spaces with (2) 40-circuit panels.


----------

